# Um... yeah... he's a toy goldendoodle. Very rare and expensive.



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, well I know I've told this story before but I once had a lady 100% convinced that Howie was a minature golden retriever. LoL. 

The whippet thing is funny, here they are mini greyhounds and then toy greyhounds if it happens to be an IG. Of course 99% of the IG's here are from the pet store  and it's honestly very difficult to tell if they are IG's or slightly smaller whippets lol. You have to look twice they are HUGE !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Everywhere but one place we go with our Whippets people ask if they are Greyhounds. The one placed is a small city 40 miles north of us, and I was shocked because everyone there knows they are Whippets. I found out that there is a Whippet breeder there, and she must get out with them a lot, because the folks there are educated about the breed.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if I could tell the difference between a whippet and an IG, but I would certainly know the difference between those two and a greyhound.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I would think a whippet and IG are easier to tell apart than a whippet and a grey. The IGs I've seen are the most fragile looking things i've ever seen. 

I love when people reach out and pet Mitch without asking and THEN ask "does he bite?" not sure where the logic in that is...
I also thought it was funny when a little kid was walking past us and said to her mom "that's a poodle" and her mom said "no, I don't think so, poodles are small."


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you know the sizes in your head and see all three sizes of those sighthounds in person, I'm certain all of you could tell them apart.  We have two retired greyhounds that come in to get their nails done and they are HUGE from the side, but when you look at the front of them they're these gorgeous thin dogs, sweet sweet SWEET dogs! Think of an italian greyhound as being a 'toy' sized, and a whippet as a 'mini' sized.. that's the best I can describe it to my knowledge.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a little kid inform his mom at work today that Flip was a Standard Noodle puppy.

LOL!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Whenever anyone sees a puppy photo of Zachary they are like "oh you have one of those labradoodle dogs, or one of those byb crap Doodle dogs (refering to goldendoodle or labradoodle)

I'm like no he is a minature poodle. And people will argue (especially if they see his flickr photo) and I am like "Uh I've had him for 2 years he is a 10lb poodle.

then they will argue that he isn't the same dog, because he is mostly white now. I have actually been accused of replacing my Labradoodle with a Poodle....my gosh how stupid can people be?

Puppy:









Adult:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

PoodlesRforever said:


> Whenever anyone sees a puppy photo of Zachary they are like "oh you have one of those labradoodle dogs, or one of those byb crap Doodle dogs (refering to goldendoodle or labradoodle)
> 
> I'm like no he is a minature poodle. And people will argue (especially if they see his flickr photo) and I am like "Uh I've had him for 2 years he is a 10lb poodle.
> 
> then they will argue that he isn't the same dog, because he is mostly white now. I have actually been accused of replacing my Labradoodle with a Poodle....my gosh how stupid can people be?


LOL!

"We've secretly replaced PoodlesRforver's golden doodle with this mini poodle! Shhh!"


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

taxtell said:


> LOL!
> 
> "We've secretly replaced PoodlesRforver's golden doodle with this mini poodle! Shhh!"


Scary - I was just about to write that exact thing, then I scrolled down and saw your post. LOL!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

PoodlesRforever said:


> Whenever anyone sees a puppy photo of Zachary they are like "oh you have one of those labradoodle dogs, or one of those byb crap Doodle dogs (refering to goldendoodle or labradoodle)
> 
> I'm like no he is a minature poodle. And people will argue (especially if they see his flickr photo) and I am like "Uh I've had him for 2 years he is a 10lb poodle.
> 
> ...


LMAO thanks for posting this I get the reaction from the color .....


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh My Gosh that poodle was an adorable puppy! What a sweet face he has 

I live in out in the boonies in Montana and thought people wouldn't know what Gentry is... but so far everyone that has seen him has said, "Wow what a handsome Poodle." One gal in Pet Smart made a point of pointing him out to her Hubby, "See THAT'S a Standard Poodle." Hubby looked interested! Chalk one up for the Spoos!!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> LMAO thanks for posting this I get the reaction from the color .....


No problem

Honestly I have to laugh.... I mean yes he isn't the same color he was as a puppy, but poodles do have a fading gene. But I'll be honest, there has been a time or two I have actually let them continue to argue just to get a good laugh because some of the things that have been said have been quite rediculous, though none more rediculous than the person saying That I must have replaced my labradoodle with a poodle, when I realized he wasn't a poodle. 

People are just silly at times, But I do try to educate them a bit on my breed.

Its just like the time I was out walking my 2 year old Terrier mix (JRT/Chihuahua/? mix) and this woman who had a male lab came up to me and asked if I would be interested in breeding my Lab puppy when she was old enough. And I told her that my dog is a Terrier mix and a year and a half old not a lab, and then she tried to argue with me saying "No she is a lab puppy" and I'm like "I adopted this dog as an 11 week old pup, I know how old my dog is and besides she is spayed so even if she was a Lab I wouldn't be breeding her" then as we got ready to walk off I actually suggested she neuter her dog.

I've never done anything that gutsy before and probably never will again, but if she can't tell a mutt from a purebred lab, what is she going to mate her dog with...a fawn colored pit bull thinking its a yellow lab? I mean if you can't tell the difference between a purebred lab and a mutt, you probably shouldn't be breeding.

To be honest though I think she knew she wasn't purebred, she just didn't care.


Problem is people just aren't educated on dog breeds these days it seems, even their own breed of choice.


Sorry to get off on my soapbox here....that incident just really irked me. Sasha was found with her mom and sister behind a dumpster (I believe tied to it) when she was less than 6 weeks old. They were taken to a shelter with the highest euthanasia rate in the state. Mom was put down a few days later. luckily the day Sasha and her sister were to be put down, a local rescue pulled the two pups. And a few weeks later she ended up with me. So I have little to no tolerance for irresponsible breeding. (though responsible breeding I'm fine with) (I also was pregnant at the time this woman asked, I didn't know I was pregnant yet, and well I was biting everyones head off at that point)

Anyways sorry didn't mean to high jack the thread 




BTW...here is my 2 year old, 20lb, Purebred Labrador Retriever Puppy...lol











I mean its possibly she has lab mixed in there, but seriously that was the strangest encounter I ever had with anyone in my life


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I love when people stand there and pet Harley for 10 minutes telling him what a good boy he is, blah blah blah, then ask what kind of dog he is. They hear Rottweiler and usually act afraid or betrayed (as if I tricked them) and say something about Rotties being mean. I just don't have time for people who will believe media hype and gossip over their own personal experience. It's not like I expect or even want them to run up to every Rottweiler they see (that really could be dangerous) but come on! The dog's personality didn't change just b/c of it's breed, it's the same sweet dog you were loving on a second ago. 

I love kids though, they love to meet Harley. They ask what he is, I tell them, they say they thought Rottweilers were mean but Harley isn't. You can see them figuring out that other's have mislead them, lol. I then tell it's about how they're raised and if you train them and treat them like a member of the family, they're very sweet dogs. I hope it not only changes their mind about breed prejudice, but about how you should treat a dog. (Too many around here spend their entire lives chained in the yard.) Most ask if they can pet him first too, which is an awesome surprise.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I love kids though, they love to meet Harley. They ask what he is, I tell them, they say they thought Rottweilers were mean but Harley isn't. You can see them figuring out that other's have mislead them, lol. I then tell it's about how they're raised and if you train them and treat them like a member of the family, they're very sweet dogs. I hope it not only changes their mind about breed prejudice, but about how you should treat a dog. (Too many around here spend their entire lives chained in the yard.) Most ask if they can pet him first too, which is an awesome surprise.



Kids really do seem to have a better understanding of things than most adults.
If only we could all look at the world through the eyes of a child.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

People always used to ask me what my hairy little mutt dog was. I started saying he was a Melange. I think I had some people convinced it was a real breed!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

cowpony said:


> People always used to ask me what my hairy little mutt dog was. I started saying he was a Melange. I think I had some people convinced it was a real breed!


:lol:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It;s the best when you have your standard poodle all freshly groomed at the dog park or some other public place, clean feet, clean face, pom pom on tail... maybe in a miami clip or a nice lamb and somebody asks you "WHAT kindo of dog is that??" ROFL. Ummmmm I dunno... 
I have a client who keeps her dog in a "show trim" (continental) and has been asked what sort of dog she has and why did she clip it like a poodle... holy cow...


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

cowpony said:


> People always used to ask me what my hairy little mutt dog was. I started saying he was a Melange. I think I had some people convinced it was a real breed!



Sometimes just to throw people off I tell people my Sasha is a Chiackador. Some believe me but thank goodness most people get the joke. If anything its a good conversation starter and it give me a chance to tell her story and talk about the positives of adoption. Especially when people are shelling out hundreds, even thousands for designer dogs like the Chiweenie and Maltipoo. What they fail to realize is they can find the same quality Chihuahua/Dachshund mix or Maltese/Poodle mix down at their local shelter. (And in all serious, none of these designer mutts are any better quality than the ones down at the shelter, you just pay more for them)



(chiackador = Chihauhua, Jack Russell, Labrador) (My husband suspects she has lab in her)


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

It's hilarious how little people know about dog breeds!
I was in Petco the other day with my Standard, and a lady came running up to admire him. She told me how pretty he was, then I almost fell over when she asked, "is he a Greyhound mix?"
What?! 
Flash has a slightly unusual haircut (I typically run a guide over his head and ears, so no topknot or long ear hair) but REALLY. He still has a clean face and feet, it shouldn't be that hard to tell he's a poodle.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

PoodlesRforever said:


> Sometimes just to throw people off I tell people my Sasha is a Chiackador. Some believe me but thank goodness most people get the joke. If anything its a good conversation starter and it give me a chance to tell her story and talk about the positives of adoption. Especially when people are shelling out hundreds, even thousands for designer dogs like the Chiweenie and Maltipoo. What they fail to realize is they can find the same quality Chihuahua/Dachshund mix or Maltese/Poodle mix down at their local shelter. (And in all serious, none of these designer mutts are any better quality than the ones down at the shelter, you just pay more for them)
> 
> 
> 
> (chiackador = Chihauhua, Jack Russell, Labrador) (My husband suspects she has lab in her)


Lol, I love it! I once told someone my dog was an albino long-coated Doberman Pinscher. It was supposed to be a huge joke, but I was horrified when they took me seriously!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I tell people something different every time they ask these days.

I told someone recently he was a giant toy poodle. They believed it.

I often get asked if he's a wheatonpoo or a bedlington (lol).

I love the long coated albino doberman answer, I am going to steal it.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes it can be frustrating I once took my somewhat furry spoo to school with me to pick up the kids only to have a teacher point him out to her class and announce look there is a golden doodle. I replied no really he is a standard poodle he just needs a haircut. Ok he was a bit furry but not bad.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Savannah said:


> It's hilarious how little people know about dog breeds!
> I was in Petco the other day with my Standard, and a lady came running up to admire him. She told me how pretty he was, then I almost fell over when she asked, "is he a Greyhound mix?"
> What?!
> Flash has a slightly unusual haircut (I typically run a guide over his head and ears, so no topknot or long ear hair) but REALLY. He still has a clean face and feet, it shouldn't be that hard to tell he's a poodle.


You know, I can see where someone might think an oddly groomed spoo is part greyhound. Due to a very active greyhound rescue network, my area has far more greyhounds than standard poodles. I'm sure there are people in this area who have never seen a standard poodle at all, while just about everyone has seen a greyhound. There are a fair number of toy and mini poodles around here. A lot of them, quite frankly, are so obese they look like hairy little foot stools. If the only poodle someone has seen is one of these chubby lapdogs, I can understand how they'd think the leggy elegance of a standard poodle might come from some sighthound blood.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

cowpony said:


> You know, I can see where someone might think an oddly groomed spoo is part greyhound. Due to a very active greyhound rescue network, my area has far more greyhounds than standard poodles. I'm sure there are people in this area who have never seen a standard poodle at all, while just about everyone has seen a greyhound. There are a fair number of toy and mini poodles around here. A lot of them, quite frankly, are so obese they look like hairy little foot stools. If the only poodle someone has seen is one of these chubby lapdogs, I can understand how they'd think the leggy elegance of a standard poodle might come from some sighthound blood.


ROFL!!!! I just about fell out of my chair when I read this!! Hairy little footstools!!!
You're so right, I forgot how many minis and toys are chubby. Add to that the problem in my area: about half the minis I see could pass for Doxie mixes with their stubby legs and long backs. I suspect there's a breeder or a puppy mill in our area indiscriminately breeding these poor little monstrosities. 

I guess I can't blame the woman for recognizing elegance when she sees it. I'll take it as a compliment.


----------

